# How far up the rocky?



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Once they are in the river good I was wondering if any of you guys have heard of them coming as far up at Columbia station? I have a few spots out that way and always wondered if it was worth a try


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes....I have seen steelhead caught as far up as Columbia Station.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I have caught them as far South as Valley City


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. On a day where I can't get out to far from home I may slip on down there


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Steelhauler said:


> I have caught them as far South as Valley City


I've heard that before. Didn't know they could make it that far.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> I've heard that before. Didn't know they could make it that far.


Not so much in the fall, but after a big spring rain, they make a push that far. Not really that surprising when it's known that the sea run trout in the Northwest will run hundreds of miles upstream..

Wes


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I know the distance is no problem, I kept thinking there was a dam or something that stopped them?
Wonder how far up they can get on the west branch.
They do get stopped at Olmstead Falls on the east branch, right?


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Berea falls on the East Branch. I think there are 1 or 2 low head dams on the West Branch, but I don't believe they stop them. I have thought of trying a section of the river in Medina in the spring. Who knows, maybe I'll find a honey hole!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I've caught a few in the Columbia Station/ Olmsted Falls area but not a lot of numbers. I think it just depends on rain and water level if they can make it over some of those dams in any numbers. You may catch a few but if you're looking for numbers, the furthest south I fish on the regular is the cedar point bridge near the IX center


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I read an article awhile back on steelhead coming up rivers from the Pacific to spawn. It said they will swim as much as a thousand miles upstream out there so I figure they will swim here as far as they can until something impedes there movement.


----------

